# Awesome GTO body kit!!!!!



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I think this looks awesome, the only problem is it's 2500.00 for the kit!!
































...those wheels are 18x8 40mm offset 235/40's front and 18x9 50mm offset 275/35's rear!! I'm sorry about the big post I'm just so happy to find this!! BTW, rear spoiler is a bit too much... :cheers


----------



## JuniorCruzer (Mar 28, 2005)

If I was looking for pretty much a full on race car, then that would probalby be the kit that I would buy.

What are those rims, I would not mind a having the centers blacked out with the polished lip.

Jon


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

I think that's the same body kit as the goat in " The Last Ride".


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

It is, and the wheels are Racinghart CP-f tunes, I really like the wheels and body kit but I'm currently out of funds (dammit!). :cheers


----------



## FoMoGo (Apr 22, 2005)

If I wanted a GTO that looked like a teenagers civic... I would be ALL over that body kit. 


Jim


----------



## jons04bluegto (Nov 9, 2004)

"Rice" goes better with sweet and sour chicken than with GTOs.


----------



## sandlakeont (Jan 18, 2005)

*rice rice rice*


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

You guys may think it's ricey (I do a little too) but takes off the decals and it's a good looking kit.

By the way, that last pic is of the RMR (Rhys Millen Racing) drift car.
Rhys, rice, the coincidence is kind of funny.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

That nose fascia annunciates the faux-Pontiac-ness too much.


----------



## FoMoGo (Apr 22, 2005)

I like the missing grills, makes the nose look a little less like a grand prix.
But the rest... where is my icepick to erase that image...


Jim


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

The hood looks like a Banshee hood from PFYC. The spoiler is way overdone, and as far as the grilles...I like em recessed, but with something in there though.

I do like the Banshee hood. I do however, like the body kit better that was on the Ram Air 6 concept....now that on the other hand does not look ricey, instead it makes it a pretty damn aggressive looking beast.


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

I like the front fender "extractors", just like on the drifter car. 
The rear valance, on the other hand, makes it look like an RX-8; that ain't right.


----------



## muohio (Sep 22, 2004)

I really like the rims. I had Racingharts on my Mazdaspeed and always like their quality and look.


----------



## tiresmoker (Feb 11, 2005)

EEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWW :willy:


----------



## Joecooool (Mar 4, 2005)

Front looks like a Grand Prix and the wing is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay to ricey.


----------

